# My first Jacaranda bowl



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I have lots of Jacaranda bowl blanks cut from branches given to me recently. This is a photo record of the steps taken in the making of a rather simple bowl.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Day two, the finish*

The only explanation that I think is necessary is the fact that I forgot that I had been taught to turn the bottom of bowls concave so that they don't wobble, hence refitting it into the lathe with my recently made doughnut chuck.
The last two shots are out of order because I missed them the first time.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

That is wonderful Harry..

Your well and truly hook, Wood turning is addictive and it loosens the seances 

All so on another note the work that go's into your posts is really good I applaud you!

Cheers from Noel


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

As a wood turner, I know that bowl turning is a complex operation and art. From your picutres, I would dare say that you have mastered it early and mastered it well.

Wonderful Job!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee guys, I really am flattered, compliments coming from you two experts is taken very seriously.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry,

Great project, I really like the knot, adds a lot of character.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beautiful bowl and well done. Harry you have mastered the art of bowl turning extremely well. Your donut chuck is a real beauty and looks to work well for you.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

What can I say, Harry? I'm speechless. Is there anything you CAN'T do? :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My thanks to you all for your kind comments. When in the post I referred to "a simple" bowl, I was referring to it's design, and did not mean simple to make, I really am just a beginner, when I connect a chisel to the wood, I honestly don't know what to expect, unlike when I'm routing when I know exactly what to expect.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

' Is there anything you CAN'T do? "

Alas George because of age there is, but this isn't the type of forum to discuss such things! Thanks anyway for your interest!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> ' Is there anything you CAN'T do? "
> 
> Alas George because of age there is, but this isn't the type of forum to discuss such things! Thanks anyway for your interest!


Gee Harry! You are even good at BS too.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry, what can I say that hasn't been said already? Ok. Not bad for a half brained ole [email protected] LOL


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Quite frankly you have once again outdone yourself. BTW, don't worry about the things you can't do.....if you dwell on those, you'll find more things you can't do....if you dwell on what you can do, you'll find more things you can do....and I can see from what you post that you are definitely of the latter....the can do person....

That bowl is quite frankly wonderful Harry....keep it up....you'll be teaching this young one a lot if you do....

Thanks,

Ed.......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> Gee Harry! You are even good at BS too.


I think Harry refers to that as Bull Dust not BS.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are so right Bernie, I do try to be a gentleman.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done there Harry, has John been showing you things LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

He has Pete, so have the guys on the forum. Where have you been all this time, we really are missing you. What angle do you grind YOUR chisels to.


----------

